# Cruze Cell Phone Mount



## gfxdave99 (Feb 26, 2011)

KitH151 said:


> I just got my new black Eco this past Saturday, and am looking for a good way to mount my phone (Droid Incredible) in the car. I want to use it for GPS navigation, so I want it to be clearly visible but not obstruct my view out the windshield too much.
> 
> Anyone here have any products they would suggest?



MOUNTEK Car Mount for Sprint HTC EVO 4G CD Dock Holder! - eBay (item 150530554905 end time Apr-05-11 23:29:28 PDT)

this is what im using, i'll take a pic of it tomorrow


----------



## robertbick (Jan 1, 2011)

gfxdave99 said:


> MOUNTEK Car Mount for Sprint HTC EVO 4G CD Dock Holder! - eBay (item 150530554905 end time Apr-05-11 23:29:28 PDT)
> 
> this is what im using, i'll take a pic of it tomorrow


hmmmm... according to their website, it is not compatible with the Cruze. Maybe it activates the CD loading mechanism???


----------



## gfxdave99 (Feb 26, 2011)

robertbick said:


> hmmmm... according to their website, it is not compatible with the Cruze. Maybe it activates the CD loading mechanism???


Well that doesn't make any sense, i just got an email stating that the one i bought was actually a pre-release of the item and thanking me for 'testing' it (i didnt know i was a tester) lol

but it worked fine in both my subaru and cruze 

My guess since i was a unknowing beta tester they just havent had somebody test in in the cruze. 

I'll ping them and let them know it works fine at least with the standard stereo. I dont know if the dvd / nav unit is any different / has a more sensitive cd slot.

Mountek Home Page


----------



## slecyk (Mar 12, 2011)

looks pretty sweet, just ordered one.


----------



## KitH151 (Mar 25, 2011)

Thanks for the suggestion. If that one does actually work with the Cruze, it looks pretty sweet. I may order one, but unfortunately the estimated delivery date isn't until April 20th


----------



## elwood58 (Feb 2, 2011)

That solution still blocks things. I would try proclipusa.com.


----------



## Seth (Feb 19, 2011)

In all seriousness, the best solution I have found in all my cars is heavy duty velcro


----------



## gfxdave99 (Feb 26, 2011)

I'm happy with this only thing i want to change is get a black cable


----------



## robertbick (Jan 1, 2011)

gfxdave99 said:


> I'm happy with this only thing i want to change is get a black cable


Nice, but blocks too many controls on the dash for me.


----------



## slecyk (Mar 12, 2011)

I literally never touch any of those controls. Can't wait to get this.


----------



## Family0 (Mar 18, 2011)

gfxdave99 said:


> I'm happy with this only thing i want to change is get a black cable


 
You might want to lose the Debbie Gibson too....harharhar


----------



## gfxdave99 (Feb 26, 2011)

Family0 said:


> You might want to lose the Debbie Gibson too....harharhar


Lol i knew somebody would see that


----------



## Butcher98 (Jan 28, 2011)

That looks like if in landscape mode would be perfect. May have to pick one of those up, i doubt a cd will ever see the player in my cruze.


----------



## aupilot (Apr 8, 2011)

Will this damage the CD slot over time? seems like the jolting of the device when hitting bumps in the road would cause this to loosen and possible damage the CD slot over time?


----------



## Family0 (Mar 18, 2011)

gfxdave99 said:


> Lol i knew somebody would see that


 I couldn't resist. I'm on the 80's on 8 quite a bit and embarrassed of some of the crap I listen to.


----------



## gfxdave99 (Feb 26, 2011)

aupilot said:


> Will this damage the CD slot over time? seems like the jolting of the device when hitting bumps in the road would cause this to loosen and possible damage the CD slot over time?


Not really, the way it works is it has two planes of flat plastic that come out and then press against the slot. Being plastic on plastic i highly doubt anything like that would happen, plus the part that its bracing against is actually the fascia. The cd slot itself is part of a large silver box hiding behind it.


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

i dont like the way the holder blocks some things on your front dash...
if they can make one right above the steering wheel to the left hand side of it that would be really neat. I have my iPad mounted right infront of my passengers face (mounted on the glass) but it gets annoying from time to time 




gfxdave99 said:


> I'm happy with this only thing i want to change is get a black cable


----------



## gfxdave99 (Feb 26, 2011)

As i said it only blocks the config button really and how often do you hit that


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

yeah thats true, i just dont like the idea of it blocking the cd holder and oher buttons that i hardly use. I personally like my controls being visible and my dash beincan withot having this mount in the way. But then again it does look pretty cool so why not...keep it lol


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

For someone who uses CD's a lot i dont see them buying this or "liking" it


----------



## gfxdave99 (Feb 26, 2011)

CHEVYCRUZE RS said:


> For someone who uses CD's a lot i dont see them buying this or "liking" it


what are these cd's you speak of and who still uses them?


----------



## slecyk (Mar 12, 2011)

Finally got my mountek mount the other day and I must say it was worth the wait. Every button is accessible and the mount is very solid! No wobbling at all. Thanks for the recommendation.


----------



## thetermy (Feb 19, 2013)

GripGo is likely better than this... it's cheaper and you can take the phone on and off really easily and quickly without effort, which is really important to me...

this guy is like a grip go guru: GripGo Review | Does GripGo Work? | Buy GripGo Hands Free Phone Mount


----------



## Macman (May 4, 2011)

Is there a holder for iphone 4S for the cruze?


----------

